# Martin monster buck hunter problems pics



## Jcon87

Alright heres my issue. I got the martin Monster Buck Hunter for christmas. The first thing I do is pull it back POW the string snaps off the cam and slaps my arm. Very po go to dicks and they give me a NEW one. Bring it home show my roomate he pulls it back bam it does the same thing. This time I go back to dicks they offer me a bear for 199.00 this bow was 369.00 decided to try it one more time. This time I take it straight to timber ghost and let mike work on it and tune it everything looks great. Take it to target shoot pull it back and it pulls off the cam AGAIN. I take it back to timeghost and I had no idea but he said im never supposed to pull it back by hand to only use my release. So he puts the string back on and ive been shootin it every week was deer huntin and just went on a hog hunt no problem. Yesterday im target shootin with my release and it snaps off. ANY one have any idea what I can do at this point dicks doesnt want me in there store. I guess I can return it again and hopefully get store credit if im lucky and sell that on ebay. Any advice would be great Thanks.


----------



## short stop

not  supposed to  pull it back by hand ???  thats  the craziest  thing Ive ever  heard  of  ??

     So this  has  happend   now 4 times  same  bow ??? 
  unheard  of  --- in my nearly  30  yrs  of bowshooting ..
  That and the comment above ..what a  load of  bull 

 bows  are designed to shoot  with   various  realeases and ''by hand ''    not everybody uses a release ..

  do you snatch  the string back with force   or  pull  smooth .
    Definatley  some issues  either way ..
 I personally wouldnt hunt with something thats  broken down  4 times in lesss than  4 months .


----------



## Jcon87

Yeah im fairly new to bow hunting he told me that my bow is set up for a release and that was the issue not to pull back by hand. I pull back smooth this is the third bow all different bows. I owned a pse prior and never had a problem. Yesterday I was all full draw about to release and it pulled off the cam crazy I have no idea should be a recall unless im doing something crazy...?


----------



## cpowel10

Are you twisting your wrist that is holding the bow?

Call Martin they have great customer service.  They could help you figure it out if it is a problem with the bow. It looks like a Mpro cam.  That same cam has been on almost all their single cam bows recently, I had a 07 model with the same cam.


----------



## lungbuster123

sounds to me like there is a problem that martin should fix for you i had a bowtech tomkat do that to me but it only happend once and i never had another problem so im not real sure besides calling martin but ive herd some very good things about their customer service


----------



## reylamb

Call Martin Archery and ask for Jake or Joel.....they will get you taken care of.


----------



## rta47

> Yeah im fairly new to bow hunting he told me that my bow is set up for a release and that was the issue not to pull back by hand.


 First off i agree with S.S on the issue about not pulling a bow back with your hand??? Who ever told you this? LOL- that would be the one person i would not ask about question`s about a  bow or bowhunting! 

Next: I would give martin archery a call for support before i did anything else, maby there is some  type of issue with this bow? Good luck..


----------



## Jcon87

thanks alot guys for the advice im callin martin monday . took the bow to get the string put back on they said its now stretched very frustrating it wont fit back on hah hopefully works out.


----------



## Rob

How heavy are the arrows you are shooting?  The only way I can possibly think this could happen consistently is by dry firing the bow or simulating a dry fire by shooting a very light arrow.

I also agree with the others - bows are made to draw with your hand or a release.


----------



## dconn3193

Maybe you should ask ol' wise elseworth what to do im sure he could fix it and i wouldnt consider those little piglets you shot worthy of being called hogs 
 Just kiddin
 That sucks maybe your bow got smooshed in the truck while you were driving down to fl 
that could be a problem


----------



## Brian from GA

Couple things jump out at me. First Martin generally makes a good bow. I have never heard of this model so it is probably a box store low end bow. but I find it hard to beleive Martin would not at least make it shootable. It looks a lot like some of their highly advertised bow. Like Jeff said above contact Martin. They should at least be able to get you to a authorized Martin dealer. 

Second.... the part about not drawing with your fingers could be more in line than some of you want to admit. I have watched people draw short axle to axle bows before and winced.... If you drew it back with fingers and twisted the string while drawing I can easily see how the string could be twisted off the idler wheel or cam. 

Hopefully it is a bow issue that Martin will fix for you.... but not seeing you draw this bow I would hesitate to tell you it is a manufactoring issue. 

Anyone shooting a short axle to axle bow needs to make sure their bow hand is relaxed and they are pulling the bow straight back toward the anchor point. If the bow is too much draw weight for the shooter and they are heave hooing and twisting for all it is worth... I can easily imagine the string popping off. Short axle to axle bows have great up sides.... but there are a few down sides too. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## dgmeadows

*Definitely call Martin*

Jcon, I have shot Martin bows for years and can assure you they have some of the best customer service in any industry.  Call (509) 529-2554 and ask for Jake Richmond or Joel.

I wish I could give you more detailed information, but I personally have never cared for single cams or short axle length bows, and this model happens to be both.  

If you cannot get ahold of Jake or Joel, send me a PM and I will see if I can help. 

Darren


----------



## reylamb

Another thought.......being a single cam and all.....if the cable and string are not routed correctly on the cam the string can get pushed off track by the cable when the bow is drawn.....kinda hard to say by looking at the pics.  However, Martin will take care of it.


----------



## Thurston

Call Martin dude.  Today.  You should be able to pull a bow by hand all day long.  Whomever told you that stay away from and do not let them work on your bow again. .......

The only way that should or could happen is a dry fire, severe cam lean something off the wall and obvious.  I have seen more bows dry fired and not do that than those that did.  Seen a few but not the rule.  This problem is so wacky that I cannot help but think you have to deal with Martin to get it resolved and they should do you right. Wrong cam?  Left on a right handed bow?  I have seen that before on an old Golden eagle and it didn't even do that!


----------



## swamphawg

Get a Hoyt. Jk man. That is pretty crazy. I'd definitely quit dealin with Dick's and go directly to Martin. Sorry you're having all that trouble. Good luck.


----------



## Black_Bart

*I agree..*



reylamb said:


> Another thought.......being a single cam and all.....if the cable and string are not routed correctly on the cam the string can get pushed off track by the cable when the bow is drawn.....kinda hard to say by looking at the pics.  However, Martin will take care of it.



2nd on that.  The cables / string must not be routed correctly.  The string is not tracking correctly.  Excessive cam lean?


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY

Martin does make a good bow hunt with one for three years. Might want to check you mod. I don't know if martin still make them out of plastic or they switched over to metal. Mod could be bad. And dick should help you they sold you the bad stuff then they need to adhere to their p[olicy


----------



## ljsaylor

I just had the same thing happen with a Monster Buck Hunter bow.  Its being restrung now.  What can I do to keep this from happening again?


----------



## bross07

Buy a PSE or Obsession SS.......


----------

